# Blog Networking?



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey all. I was wondering (and did a bit of searching the forums) if there is any sort of organized networking going on with you guys and all your blogs?

Do you all have each other on your blog rolls? 
Do you write guest articles or share others blog articles on your own blogs?
Do you post your articles on these forums anywhere, or is there a specific area here where you do?

Are any of you active enough bloggers that any of this matters?

I know there is a thread to post a link to your blog, just wondering if there is anything else I'm missing. Cheers

**


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Some of us are active, i know I am:
http://ecopainting.ca/blog

I hope answering you like this is ok since I am responding to the question 
and of course we are allowed to share our blog address in other places. but I am not sure.

There are some of us with active blogs and I think we should definitely help each other and each others blogs.
Reciprocal links and things like that are harmful or useless,
but there is nothing wrong with the occasional guest post on each others blogs.
By the way I came across your blogs before you got here, nice work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

George Z said:


> Some of us are active, i know I am:
> http://ecopainting.ca/blog
> There are some of us with active blogs and I think we should definitely help each other and each others blogs.
> Reciprocal links and things like that are harmful or useless,


Why is that George?


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

George Z said:


> Reciprocal links and things like that are harmful or useless,


Not always. Industry related links can be very helpful. It's the unrelated ones you have to worry about.

For example, if I write a guest article for you, or you share one of my articles, it should link to my blog. Any other site pointing to my blog as a "source" or an "authority" is instant good karma in googles books.

I would think it would be awesome to have a dedicated thread where all of our new articles could be posted so that we could go check them out and reference them on our own blogs. _Nothing shady or in conflict with google about that. _

In my part of the country there is a sort of central hub for all the local blogs and when you post an article they automatically pick it up and feature it on their main page - or at least a link to it. I can't tell you how golden this has been for getting leads, and it's fairly painless. (i'm sure there are many of these "blog lists" all over the place.)

Good to see there are active bloggers out there. For the record I am all about this sort of thing, and welcome any sort of discussion/brainstorming of this issue.

Will also do my best to actively participate in all your blogs. Anyone can send me links to their latest posts and i will be happy to check it out.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Todd,
Your blog is well done. Some blog for their customers benefit, some for their peers.
My blog is more of the latter, several of the members here have submitted articles and we have a pretty good network thru commenting on each others posts, facebook and twitter. 
We are not allowed to post links to our articles here though.
Mine is in my sig.


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

George Z said:


> By the way I came across your blogs before you got here, nice work.


Many thanks! funny thing is I just went to your blog to check it out and realized I had been there before too 

You must be doing something right haha. nice work also.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why is that George?


I am not an expert but the "I link to you and you link to me" type of link is not that useful.
Now if I reference you in a blog with a link to relevant content or write nice guest posts with a link or two, that should be fine.

Links from blogs with a higher Domain Authority are better.
MOZ has a way to measure DA
http://moonsy.com/domain_authority/


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

George Z said:


> I am not an expert but the "I link to you and you link to me" type of link is not that useful.


Agreed.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

How is this idea?

Why not interview each other in a blog?

An introduction with a short bio of the person/company with a nice link.
4-5 easy to answer questions
A nice closing paragraph.

Email the above blog copy with space for answers to one of us that has the time and something interesting to contribute.

Ask them to do the same or reference your company with a nice link in a blog of theirs.


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

RCP said:


> Mine is in my sig.


No sig for me


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Cutnroller said:


> No sig for me


One more post and you will be able to!:thumbsup:

So, what's your favorite color?


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

RCP said:


> One more post and you will be able to!:thumbsup:


 One more? you mean all I have to do is post this reply? Fascinating.


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

I think the interview is a great idea. All content is good. As long as it's on topic.

And in general (at least to us smaller guys) any generated link to our sites is great. We are not measuring our visitors in the thousands. Often a single well placed and well timed article can make a month for us. This networking stuff is huge for us smaller guys.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey George, what plugin are you using to pop all those social links up on the side of the blog post?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a reminder, if you are doing guest posts, make sure to have your Google Authorship set up.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cutnroller said:


> I think the interview is a great idea. All content is good. As long as it's on topic.
> 
> And in general (at least to us smaller guys) any generated link to our sites is great. We are not measuring our visitors in the thousands. Often a single well placed and well timed article can make a month for us. This networking stuff is huge for us smaller guys.


I like the site. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Hey George, what plugin are you using to pop all those social links up on the side of the blog post?


Flare
http://wordpress.org/plugins/flare/


----------

